# mirrolure Paul Brown's Soft Dine



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

these were supposed to be released in October. anybody seen them for sale anywhere yet?


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I haven't here...


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad someone posted this. I've checked marburgers, FTU and looked at a couple academy's while passing by.

I have found the little john XL's and the pro dogs at marburgers though. Still waiting on the soft dine.

It's not even available at mirrolures online store yet either


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

They need to hurry up. That bait will be put to use.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

bragwell said:


> They need to hurry up. That bait will be put to use.


that's what I'm talking about. 
ready to try them out on some trout I've been catching under the lights. 
nobody in Port Lavaca, POC or Victoria has them.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i don't think they have released them yet, i was just on mirrolures site looking at the mini minnow and did not see the softie listed. this should be a killer bait under the lights. tosumai(sp0 did have a similiar bait in yrs past that was really good, but they quit producing them.

Have you tried the smaller version of the mirrodine it has been working very well for us in caney at night, in either the blk bk silver sides or the moss green back silver sides, 

I have a misproduced color (bn/sil/ bn) that is really a killer but they do not sell it 

good luck


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

trout250 said:


> i don't think they have released them yet, i was just on mirrolures site looking at the mini minnow and did not see the softie listed. this should be a killer bait under the lights. tosumai(sp0 did have a similiar bait in yrs past that was really good, but they quit producing them.
> 
> Have you tried the smaller version of the mirrodine it has been working very well for us in caney at night, in either the blk bk silver sides or the moss green back silver sides,
> 
> ...


yes, I use the small MirroDine and the Catch Jr. all the time. the white bottom, silver sides, chattery back is a killer.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Why not call the factory and just ask??? They have been good peple to talk to when I have talked with them.


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Softdine*

I called mirr-o-lure a few days ago. They told me that the Softdine would be in stores at the end of October or early November.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

JimD said:


> Why not call the factory and just ask??? They have been good peple to talk to when I have talked with them.





Kenner81 said:


> I called mirr-o-lure a few days ago. They told me that the Softdine would be in stores at the end of October or early November.


I couldn't find an email address or contact number on their website. 
looks like I got my answer.


----------



## DogPro (Apr 6, 2011)

*Soft-Dine*

MirrOlure made a couple last minute tweaks. These baits are due to arrive Monday and will be in stores with in a couple weeks.



aguaflaca said:


> I couldn't find an email address or contact number on their website.
> looks like I got my answer.


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

*Soft-Dine*

Do not leave home with out one. Trout love them!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cajunwader said:


> Do not leave home with out one. Trout love them!!!


You're killin me!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You're killin me!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 X2!


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You're killin me!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


X3!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

aww chite ! This is gonna cost me money


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

(Waiting Patiently)


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Capt Bruce what is going on over there across the Sabine?

Started catching the big trout yet?


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Itching to try those new baits..what stores will they be in?? Academy?? Ftu? And when is the date?? Still have not heard any updates 


Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I was at FTU (Katy Fwy) on Tuesday and they did not have them.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Went to my local Academy today, they didn't have them yet but they had a bunch of empty pegs next to the Fat Boys with Soft Dine Price Tags on them. I asked a guy that worked there and he said they are expecting them to be in on December 4.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll start looking at Academy here at Conroe


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Soft Dines/paul brown*

Just got mine at BADD Marine in Santa Fe!


----------



## Catchy (May 9, 2006)

*Mirrolure Soft Dines*

Bought some in Corpus Christi at Roys Bait and Tackle Wednesday. He said they came in the day before. $8.99 each!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Any one seen pink in Houston Academys?

I tried the mullet color the other day and it did look good just no takers. I went with the #1 _NOT the 1/0 Gam hooks and it looked and worked like a souped up fat boy._


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

The dayglow has been killer in the canal lights on the school trout. The action and appearance is great..I think this will be a great warm weather bait when the trout are prefering smaller/faster baits..would still prefer the larger profile of the fatboy in the colder months.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Lone-Star said:


> The dayglow has been killer in the canal lights on the school trout. The action and appearance is great..I think this will be a great warm weather bait when the trout are prefering smaller/faster baits..would still prefer the larger profile of the fatboy in the colder months.


X2


----------



## Micheletti (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought mine at the Clear Lake academy


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Lone-Star said:


> The dayglow has been killer in the canal lights on the school trout. The action and appearance is great..I think this will be a great warm weather bait when the trout are prefering smaller/faster baits..would still prefer the larger profile of the fatboy in the colder months.





bragwell said:


> X2


you guys are killing me!
I still haven't found any in my area.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i got the pink, chart, the pink/gray, tx chicken at the academy on 290/1960 and the one on i10 /bunkerhill has some as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lone-Star said:


> The dayglow has been killer in the canal lights on the school trout. The action and appearance is great..I think this will be a great warm weather bait when the trout are prefering smaller/faster baits..would still prefer the larger profile of the fatboy in the colder months.


i understand the larger profile fatboys work well in colder weather but the Softdine is not much smaller than an original or devil. We catch big trout jigging 3-4" paddletails in 15-20 feet of water when it is super cold. 
Im sure it will work great in warmer weather as well but it is still well suited for winter fishing as it is still a slow sinker. You can work it as fast or slow as you want and tweak the tail and nose the same way as other Corkys to fine tune the action.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Longshotjames (Jan 20, 2009)

Picked up several colors in the Victoria Academy.
James

_Why doesnt your Performance shirt have pockets?_ Check out the HIGH Performance FishHide fishing shirts!


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

We went out week before last and all they wanted was the Softdyne. Went out one night last week and they wouldn't take the Softdyne, changed to a corky and started catching. Don't know why and don't care just know I'll have some of each every trip this winter.


----------



## tailing red (Nov 11, 2013)

i got mine at academy on i-10at uvalde but small they were gone just as quick as they put them on the shelves.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Academy has had some they sell fast


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*mirodyne*

I personally prefer the mirodyne simply because it is a hard bait and will not get destroyed by multiple fish and is deadly on big or little fish. But the softdyne looks like a good bait.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You're killin me!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


X infinity


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

cpthook said:


> I personally prefer the mirodyne simply because it is a hard bait and will not get destroyed by multiple fish and is deadly on big or little fish. But the softdyne looks like a good bait.


I've had enough hard plugs destroyed to disagree, I'll take a corky any day


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Cobrah said:


> I've had enough hard plugs destroyed to disagree, I'll take a corky any day


Really, other than a bull Red crushing a SS jr. I've never had a hard lure destroyed. What hard plug have you had destroyed, and by what fish?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

kenny said:


> Really, other than a bull Red crushing a SS jr. I've never had a hard lure destroyed. What hard plug have you had destroyed, and by what fish?


HA....I want to hear his story too !


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

cpthook said:


> I personally prefer the mirodyne simply because it is a hard bait and will not get destroyed by multiple fish and is deadly on big or little fish. But the softdyne looks like a good bait.


Corkys can take a beating and still catch fish....a lot of fish.....


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

*Wife said you ordered what for how much?*



cajunwader said:


> Do not leave home with out one. Trout love them!!!


Told her it's all the Cajun waders fault for sending in his great fish photo.
Ordered four on line from academy for 7.99 each.
Bass pro was 1.50 more.
Some fat boys jumped in the basket on line too when I looked away for a minute . Spent $ 68 total before I got caught.


----------

